# Young blokes first yak



## Waterboy71 (Jul 2, 2012)

Howdy
Got a skinny 50kg teenager wanting to join Dad with his own watercraft. Been advised it must "look cool' and have rod holders. (ahh, the important things!) Anyway, I play around in an early model outback mirage and we are looking at still water in the dams and perhaps the odd trip in the river on smaller tides. Need to get something in the next two weeks as trip is planned. Any ideas or knowledge of suitable second handies around the Mackay region? Cheers for your help in advance.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Don't know if the young fella will think it looks cool or not. I guess you can ask him.

This one is a good starting hull - tried & true. I don't know the seller but you could always check the condition before putting any cash down. $800 with a paddle, sounder & 4 rod holders sounds like a good deal to me for a decent plastic brand name kayak, (Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro).

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=63397

On the rare occasion that my 12 year old gets out he is on a kayak with the same hull, (RTM Tempo). He is small for his age & unfit, (too much XBox & a bit of a geek) but he still gets around OK.

One thing I would suggest if you are paddling any sort of distance with the kid is to bring along a rope to tow him with just in case.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

....Maybe go check out a Mantra Noa at Nashy's Complete Angler in North Mackay. All set up with 5 rodholders, seat & paddle for under $700. Ask for Bruce.....he can also tell you a few good spots to go fishing.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

If you are looking to get your son something a bit up market & don't want to spend too much, this would be worth a look. There are other 2nd hand Stealths available also but this one might be a decent match for your son.

It's relatively light but still can take enough weight to take a large adult. It should be fast enough to beat most plastic. It's made for nasty surf launches, so if he ever decides to do anything offshore he should be ready to go. It has a big fish hatch in the middle. The price is less than a lot of brand name plastic kayaks & you get good support from DennisT even on 2nd hand kayaks.....& it does look cool! 

http://kayakspecialists.com.au/used-and-hire/used-kayaks/item/95-used-stealth-supalite-x










Have a look & see if this is more what you are after. The son may even strut a bit because his kayak looks cooler than his Dad's. ;-)


----------



## Waterboy71 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice. I've eased into the market with a budget Viking Ozzie (second hand). It 'looks cool' cause it doesn't look anywhere near as dull as my olive Outback. And with a 10 yr old as well having a heap of fun in it over the last few days camping, well, we could be looking at an upgrade sooner than I expect! I will keep the above info handy. While the following is best suited for the Trip Report section I'm sure Mods wouldn't mind a coupla pics of our first outing.......cheers. 

Stretching the legs and casting from the bank after crossing the dam









Through some sooty country. Turtles and wallabies made frequent appearances.









Yak colour is important to some - but how good was the weather!









Even managed to pull a sooty on our first outing. The young fella was more interested in paddling than casting anyway so he takes the photo!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to see the young feller having a good time on the water with dad.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Good to see you got him on the water.


----------



## squidgyflicker (Jan 18, 2013)

revo 11 would be a good bet with good resale value


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm thinking maybe an Ocean Kayak Scrambler. I don't know, but I'll be helping my son get his own kayak when he's about 8. As it is he goes out with me once a month or so and it is getting crowded in my prowler.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Phoenix,

Don't how big your son is but if you don't think he's going to grow out of it too fast you could look at the Ocean Kayak Kea - only short but not such a fat pig as a Scrambler. Worked well for my kid as young as 5. It's really light & easy to handle - just grab it one handed. Good in sheltered water.

If you want to spoil him & can afford it, you could keep your eye out for something like this. You might get jealous & start stealing it though ;-) 
http://kayakspecialists.com.au/used-and-hire/used-kayaks/item/108-demo-splash-470

The Splash range are lighter than the Profishas. The 470 is only supposed to be 17 Kgs but it should be faster than the Prowler if you were paddling it.

Dennis T is your man if you want to ask about leg length & whether your son would be able to reach rudder pedals, etc.

If you are willing to think outside the square & want something that you & your son could use together, the one below is something that Hairymick suggested to me a long time ago:
http://www.natureline.com.au/kite.htm
Back then, the price was supposed to be really good Hairy said that the workmanship was really good - was supposed to be relatively light too - less than a Prowler at least.

Good luck.


----------



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

cant beat a hobie i reckon! Mine Turns many heads where evre i go as they are very differnt from a range of kayaks.

they are very cool! heads turn and people point when im in mine, the special mirage drive system is best and more efficant than the conventioinal paddle system.

good luck on finding a craft.


----------



## Milner88 (May 11, 2014)

Where was the pics taken mate


----------

